# Everton Library - Feb 19



## UrbandonedTeam (Mar 8, 2019)

One we've been checking for a while, and although the access point hadn't changed at all since our previous visits, we decided to wing it and attempt something a little more risky, and it paid off...



Everton Library











Concise history from wikipedia:

Everton Library is a disused library building in Everton Brow, Liverpool. Designed by architect & Liverpool City Surveyor Thomas Shelmerdine and constructed in 1896, it remained in use as a library until 1999. It was used by community groups for a few years but as of 2018 it has been derelict for 12 years. There are plans in progress to convert the building for use as an arts, culture, heritage and enterprise centre. 



We are fascinated by the more decayed structures, and this one ticked the box. Some of the architecture inside reminded me of the library section at St Josephs Seminary. It was just before we left that we noticed the main hall had lit up with a golden glow, with the sun setting directly outside the window at the far end. This was one of those amazing spectacles you can only get through urbex.



























































The main hall

















And then...

















Finally, some potential plans for the structure. Would be amazing if it ever looked like this:










Here you can find the link for my documentary styled video of this site. We cover the past, present and future of the library through cinematics and narration:







Thanks for reading


----------



## Wallasey (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice set of snaps matey.

I remember looking at this years ago, not sure why I never did the place back then.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 9, 2019)

That's some lovely architecture! nicely photographed


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 10, 2019)

A nice building indoors but needs a lot of work. Nice shot of the main hall. A one off.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 10, 2019)

That's nice I really should pay this place a visit


----------



## Potter (Apr 11, 2019)

That looks fantastic, and that golden glow is wonderful. Here's hoping they do make it look like they intend.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Apr 13, 2019)

OMG that building is amazing, thanks for sharing! 
If I could save anything from there, I would take the spiral staircase and re-purpose it. Kinda looks like it belongs in a fairytale or gingerbread house. 

That glow!


----------



## brickworx (Apr 16, 2019)

Very nice that...rotten. Just as I like it.


----------



## btoeb (Jun 16, 2019)

There are rumours a large well known Liverpool Hotel development company tried to buy this building to sympathetically restore it and turn it back into a place to be admired but something didn't quite go to plan as the council denyed their bid so its still just sits there still rotting away. Such a shame


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 17, 2019)

An old haunt of mine in '63 - uni and all that. The spiral stairs were produced by a Sheffield company in this instance; you just measured your floor to floor distance, consulted the chart and read off the number of sections required. The treads just slotted into each other and were secured to upper and lower floor. I doubt that a Development Company would offer anywhere near the price that a cash strapped Council would want for the building.


----------

